# Anime Music Videos



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

My newest AMV


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I made this trash many moons ago.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I absolutely love these ones.

















And a funny one for a moment of reprieve


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pretty much any Cruel Angel's Thesis Parody

Cruel Arthur Thesis is my favorite though


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

This has always been probably my top fave because it combines one of my favorite animes (Hellsing) with one of my favorite songs (No One Lives Forever) by one of my favorite bands (Oingo Boingo) which just happens to be the band that the Oingo Boingo brothers from JoJo were named after.
:crazy:





I need to re-upload some of mine to my current channel since my old one got nix'd for so-called "hate speech." Most of my MVs were WALL-E or S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-related, or were just plain mashups with scenes from '80s B-movies and whatnot. I made a Hellsing AMV once focusing on an Alucard versus Anderson battle featuring music from Contra: Hard Corps. I called it "Paladin Belmont."


----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Albatross (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Astroglorious (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd made a few of my own that were on one of my previous two YouTube channels. One was a scene from Hellsing where Alucard and Paladin Anderson are battling and I put it to the tune of some music from Contra: Hard Corps (the Simon Belmont cameo theme). I also made a series of Akira AMVs (mostly based on chase scenes) and one Cowboy Bebop one (again, chase scenes), but apparently there's no such thing as "Fair Use" anymore, so they're not getting re-uploaded anytime soon.

And then there's this. More of a mashup than an AMV, though.






As for ones I didn't make, this one right here is one of my all-time faves of all time.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

My first anime


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)




----------

